# Which satellite dish which direction?



## tman2 (Jan 11, 2011)

I posted an earlier thread about upgrading my Dish from SD to HD. The original installer placed the dish in a flower bed near the side of the house and it points to the south/south west. I'm reading about different dish setups and I was hoping to use that existing location to mount the new dish on. Will I need a 1000.2 or 1000.4? From the satellite finder, if it's 1000.4 it will have to point to the east/southeast and the house will obstruct the view. Any ideas?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

www.dishpointer.com


----------



## tman2 (Jan 11, 2011)

forgot to mention I'm in Northwest Florida.


----------



## ben4715 (Jan 20, 2010)

1000.4 can now be used for eastern and western arc.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

did you check LOSea and LOSwa by that site ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You know, it would be more appropriate if you make your site multi-language, at least in English too, before advertise it in such forum.

While it's good idea to create another helping site, will be interesting to know what is the difference between well known dishpointer and your idea ?

EDIT, it was an answer to vanished post above.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

per http://uplink.jameslong.name/chan77.html - Jacksonville FL HD locals are on the satellite at 77W, so you would need to be setup with a 1000.4 Eastern Arc dish to get HD. The dish would need to be moved to view south / southeast.

Good luck.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Wait one - you said NW Florida ? What locals do you get ?

Mobile AL (Pensacola FL) are on both eastern and Western arcs.
Tallahassee are only on Western arc


----------

